# MAC Pro Application Fax #?



## amishmethlab (Nov 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has this number.  I've tried calling a few times and as of yet have not been able to get ahold of anyone.  If anyone has the fax # can you please post it.  Thanks.


----------



## Ciara (Dec 3, 2008)

They stopped taking applications via fax a while ago.

You can find more info in the PPID/MAC Pro thread:
http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-ppi...2/index29.html


----------

